
Sea snakes have been adapting to see underwater for 15M years - headalgorithm
https://www.plymouth.ac.uk/news/sea-snakes-have-been-adapting-to-see-underwater-for-15-million-years
======
headalgorithm
Link to paper [pdf]:
[https://linkinghub.elsevier.com/retrieve/pii/s09609822203057...](https://linkinghub.elsevier.com/retrieve/pii/s0960982220305777)

